# Welding Cart



## rustywrangler (May 27, 2010)

This is one of my projects a few years back that I thought would go well over here.

Here are some pictures of the basic design so far of my welding cart. The front support is 24"H and the middle support is 30"H. The base is 40"L X 15"W The deck that will support the welder will be from the top of the front support to about the 20"H point on the middle support. The rear 10" will be for bottles.

The entire structure is made from 1.25" X 1.25" X 1/8" thick angle iron/bed rail basically. The deck for the welder and bottles will be 1/8" plate. Both sections will have added supports on the underside.












Here are a few of my corner welds:










and a few of the final product after cleaning up the rear corners:










Here are the wheels that I chose and where I plan to put them. The front casters will be offset to the sides a little for a wider stance.





I also picked up some 1/2" round stock to bend into tool holders, cord hooks, etc. I got some 3/4 X 3/4 square stock to make the front handle out of.

And then finally to the point where I could start to use it.  






A catch all for Tips, wrenches, soap stone, pliers, etc.  Threw it together in class 





The only thing that I never got around to doing is paint it. It got a primer coat gray but that is it.


Hopefully this will help others with ideas.


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 12, 2010)

that is a nice cart.  the welds sure look a lot better than mine do.  I am thinking of buying a different welder.  right now I have a sears wire feed and it works ok but a I really want one of those millermatic ones.  then I will build a nice cart to tote it but I want to mount the welder lower and have a flat work surface with a vice mounted on it so it can double as a welding table.  I have some plans rumbling around in my mind maybe some day.  nice job on the cart though.:thumbsup:


----------



## havasu (Aug 12, 2010)

My experience with welding was only with a welding class I took in high school. With my limited experience, I will admit Rusty's welds are about as clean as I've ever seen them. One of these days I hope to be half as good as him! 

If you want to get under his skin, ask Rusty about that good looking jeep in the one picture!


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 12, 2010)

looks like a nice yj to me.  why would that get under his skin?


----------



## havasu (Aug 12, 2010)

It was a beautiful jeep. Let's just leave it at that!


----------



## rustywrangler (Aug 14, 2010)

mustanggarage said:


> looks like a nice yj to me.  why would that get under his skin?



Because my wife made me trade it in under the cash for clunkers program.   My rustywrangler plates are now on a Pontiac G3.

But, it did have about 6 months worth of sheetmetal removal/fixing to do and she didn't run right.   The frame was cracked in more than 5 places.  It was time.


----------



## havasu (Aug 14, 2010)

rustywrangler said:


> Because my wife owns me.



I fixed it for you!


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 15, 2010)

trust me I know how these things go.  sometimes you just have to know when to pick your battles.


----------



## havasu (Aug 15, 2010)

I enjoy getting under his skin for dumping the jeep but in all honesty, I would have done the same thing. That East Coast is horrible on vehicles, and being from the West Coast, I only see pictures of the damage it causes.


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 17, 2010)

havasu said:


> I enjoy getting under his skin for dumping the jeep but in all honesty, I would have done the same thing. That East Coast is horrible on vehicles, and being from the West Coast, I only see pictures of the damage it causes.



I think we have it nearly as bad here in iowa. it rains or snows 80 percent of the time it seems and the salt on the roads in the winter is terrible on cars.  I moved from southern utah high desert so this is terrible on cars.


----------



## rustywrangler (Aug 17, 2010)

mustanggarage said:


> I think we have it nearly as bad here in iowa. it rains or snows 80 percent of the time it seems and the salt on the roads in the winter is terrible on cars.  I moved from southern utah high desert so this is terrible on cars.



To give you an idea of what I started out with on that rig:
http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f12/can-someone-say-rust-omg-i-have-problem-395594/


----------

